# Rambo's IronMagLabs SDMZ3.0 Log



## rambo99 (Jul 31, 2014)

The kind gentlemen at IML sent me a bottle of of SuperDMZ 3.0 to test out. I want to thank IML and specifically spinyvegeta for this opportunity. I have been wanting to try this product for a while now. I received the package today, if all goes well I will start administration this Monday. Still contemplating if I should start with only 1 pill ed for week 1 or go into 2 pills from the get go. I would be taking them 1 in the am and the next 8 to 10hrs later.

Hoping for an awesome run. I'll post stats and starting pics on Monday when I start. 

Td pic!


----------



## SFW (Jul 31, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> The kind gentlemen at IML sent me a bottle of of SuperDMZ 3.0 to test out. I want to thank IML and specifically spinyvegeta for this opportunity. I have been wanting to try this product for a while now. I received the package today, if all goes well I will start administration this Monday. Still contemplating if I should start with only 1 pill ed for week 1 or go into 2 pills from the get go. I would be taking them 1 in the am and the next 8 to 10hrs later.
> 
> Hoping for an awesome run. I'll post stats and starting pics on Monday when I start.
> 
> Td pic!



id start off with 1 pill for now. I ran it back in january. 

Are you using T with it?


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 31, 2014)

Yea 500mgs a week of test cyp. How was your run with it?


----------



## SFW (Jul 31, 2014)

Honestly i enjoyed sdmz 1 and 2 more. I couldn't go past 3 wks with v3. Made me lethargic. You will get bigger and stronger tho. Big pumps as well. But yeah stick with 1 cap. Especially at your weight 1 cap will do it.


----------



## SFW (Jul 31, 2014)

Wait correction...

I ran methadrol extreme and sdmz2. 

anyway enjoy.

Ur gonna bulk or cut with it?


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 31, 2014)

Recomp is always my goal, I'm always cutting fat and trying to put on lbm. I'm not into the whole bulk then cut thing,  I think its counter productive especially since I gain fat easily but I also build muscle decently easy so we shall see what this potion does. 

So I am confused now SFW, you ran sdmz2 and couldn't get past 3 weeks?

I weigh around 185lbs, is one am capsule all I need at this weight?


----------



## SFW (Jul 31, 2014)

No i ran sdmz3 in january...I logged it on this site btw.

But i had run methadrol and then sdmz2, not sdmz original (1)

As far as 3.0, its solid...Just made me very lethargic. And no i could not run Sdmz 3 longer than 3 weeks due to lethargy.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 1, 2014)

I heard the SDMZ 3.0 is as strong as hell. 1 cap = 50mg anadrol, or 500mg of Z dbol 

Proceed with caution


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 1, 2014)

note to self....don't buy z dbol....


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 1, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> note to self....don't buy z dbol....



Gimmicks say otherwise


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 1, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> I heard the SDMZ 3.0 is as strong as hell. 1 cap = 50mg anadrol, or 500mg of Z dbol
> 
> Proceed with caution


Lol I had to run that dbol at 50 to 60mgs a day to feel it.....and that was my first time running dbol.....but I'm a lying scammer don't listen to me....


theCaptn' said:


> Gimmicks say otherwise


They have tripled in numbers now, they are multiplying like rabbits....


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 1, 2014)

In buddy. I think this blows dbol out of the water


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 1, 2014)

Yes, I'm hoping to put on 10 to 15 lbs of clean lean mass. No more fat bulks and that crap. My goal is to get around 10% to 15% BF and maintain that year around. Then if I decide to do a show a quick cut to get in the single digits. I'm a newb so all this number talk may be nonsense, but I'm sure most of you know what I mean lol


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 3, 2014)

Goal is a recomp but would be happy with bf% remaining the same but gaining some lbm. I want to gain 10-15lbs of clean mass. 

Training split:
Chest
Back
Legs
Shoulders
Arms
Repeat
Rest day every 10 to 14 days, sometimes once a month. The gym is my go to place to clear my mind.

Training split is not set in stone, sometimes I switch days and may combine muscle groups. I go by feel. 

Training style is high reps, heavy weight. I do lighter weights for tons of reps, heavier weight till failure or close to it and then dropset. I don't really keep track of quantity of sets or reps, I keep going till I get the pump I want and I'm wore out. It's all by feel.

Diet will be 2000-2500cals, 40% protein, 30% carbs, and 30% fats. Will keep it mostly clean, with a cheat meal here and there.

Just downed a gyro plate that probably can feed a small family from a local place around here...looking nice and bloated right now. Will weigh in the morning.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 4, 2014)

Weight is 182.8lbs this morning.  Idk why my scale gives different values in the morning, its said 182 at first then 184 before I got it to stick at 182.8 twice....

Took 1 capsule.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 5, 2014)

Reporting late, had a late workout last night.

Trained chest. 

Incline barbell bench
Incline db bench (different angle)
Decline smith machine bench 
Cable crossovers high setting
Hammer strength incline press
Pec flies machine
Db flat bench flies
Hammer strength decline press

I literally couldn't feel my chest at the end, great pump...or as mike rashid would say STUPID PUMP!

Idk if it was the sdmz but I thought I looked "extra" vascular last night and this morning upon waking.

Macros
2100cals
Fats 55g
Carbs 185g
Protein 220g

Weighed in at 181lbs this am.


----------



## xFeaRx (Aug 5, 2014)

in for the log of sdmz 3.0 its a great product for sure.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 6, 2014)

just noticed this..... Im following man.  Do it for the Ta ta's


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 6, 2014)

I ran it for 6 weeks at the beginning of the year at 2 caps a day. Very good stuff.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks for following fellas! 

Today's workout

Back

Lots of rows and pull downs. Felt real strong, did deadlifts and decided to try my 1RM that I usually can not get and was able to get it up for a rep and a half then dropped it and felt real dizzy.

Recovered quickly and hit some bent over rows for weights I've never attempted before or been able to do before. My back is still feeling pumped!

Calories up to 2200. Going to keep increasing to 2500. I fasted today till noon. I usually don't eat breakfast or eat something small, I'm thinking if I need to raise my cals I need to start having a breakfast...


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 7, 2014)

Legs today

Squats
Straight leg deadlifts
Barbell calf raises
Dumbell front lunges
HS standing leg curls
Smith machine calf raises
Dumbell sumo squats
Leg curls
Leg extensions
Calf machine

High volume, high intensity and I hate legs but once I started it was beast mode. Felt good and strong, was sweating like an animal. I've been hungry all day even after eating. Time to start adding in the extra food slowly till I get myself up to 2500cals.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 8, 2014)

182.2lbs this morning. Just had a shake and bar, still hungry....


----------



## uaebulk (Aug 8, 2014)

I ran msten for 3 weeks at 12mg only and gained 6kg of lean hard muscle, this stuff has 2 other ingredients aswell in them therefore I am sure you are going to get what you want if your diet and training are in check. Will most probably try this at the end of my second Test cycle.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 8, 2014)

I got asked about my training volume on another forum where I am keeping the same log, thought I would post the response here just to keep the log up to date.

Most workouts are 4 or 5 sets but I do pyramids up to 7 or 8 sets, reps range from 4-22. Usually first set is high reps, last set is low reps heavy weight and then drop set into a lighter weight for more reps. 

My leg workout above was done in an hour, 10 exercises around 40 sets just to give you an idea. Smaller muscle groups I do less obviously. 

I don't care for numbers much. That's why its hard for me to list out my training session in the log. I literally spend 15mins just thinking about what workouts I did, no way for me to remember sets and weights for 80% of exercises unless I start writing stuff down which would bother me slowing down my intensity.

I'm not trying to toot my own horn but if I train with someone they are never able to hang and guys at my gym watch me as I workout. Recently the intensity is so high I guess its entertainment lol

I always trained with high intensity but when I was hardcore dieting earlier this year the intensity just wasn't the same I was burnt out. Recently upping my cals and carbs I went to a whole new level that I was never on before. 

I'm hoping to take it even farther, this cycle is just a kick start for what's coming next...

/End of novel.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 8, 2014)

Hit shoulders today, lots of sets focused on traps more then anything. Upper body is starting to get quite vascular.  Also starting to see some veins in my calves now.

Decided to take some pics after dinner,  I suck at posing and taking pics, and my phone doesn't capture the details but you get the idea.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 9, 2014)

Arms today...

It was a little bit of a sloppy workout, there was no organization to my training. I was running around doing different exercises like a madman. What matters is at the end I decently smoked my arms not my best arm training session but a good one. It was hard to focus as I was hungry immediately upon entering the gym. It has to be the dmz, I literally ate an hour before the gym and that was my second meal. Post workout I just devoured two cups of rice, a bag of mixed vegetables, and 8oz of tilapia only to stare at the fridge and have half a serving of ice cream.....I still feel slightly hungry WTF!? I'm already 2300 cals in and my total is 2500 lol and I still probably will get in 2 more meals and a shake!

I also keep thinking of foods I like and have that "taste" in my mouth....am I pregnant???


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 11, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Arms today...
> 
> It was a little bit of a sloppy workout, there was no organization to my training. I was running around doing different exercises like a madman. What matters is at the end I decently smoked my arms not my best arm training session but a good one. It was hard to focus as I was hungry immediately upon entering the gym. It has to be the dmz, I literally ate an hour before the gym and that was my second meal. Post workout I just devoured two cups of rice, a bag of mixed vegetables, and 8oz of tilapia only to stare at the fridge and have half a serving of ice cream.....I still feel slightly hungry WTF!? I'm already 2300 cals in and my total is 2500 lol and I still probably will get in 2 more meals and a shake!
> 
> I also keep thinking of foods I like and have that "taste" in my mouth...*.am I pregnan*t???



did you miss your period?


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 11, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> did you miss your period?


Idk...did you use a condom the other night dickhead? The HCG has you potent...


I weighed myself yesterday I'm 183.2lbs, didn't train but did a lot of walking. Needed a break my joints are fucked right now especially elbows, I'm dropping the AI for a few days, may have crashed my levels even though libido is thru the roof. My elbows are suffering big time, workouts are painful.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 12, 2014)

Took yesterday off, wanted my joints to recover. Elbow still felt like shit, I'm hoping today is better.

Weighed in at 184lbs this morning. It looks like I'm slowly gaining some weight even though I think I looked leaner this morning.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 12, 2014)

Slammed chest today. Felt soo tight and pumped. I'm starting to see some nice separation in my upper chest. I do lots of incline work with barbell and dumbbells at different angles.

Got in 2700cals today, I'm staying pretty lean even though I have upped my intake.


----------



## SFW (Aug 12, 2014)

Probably was low estro. 




p.s.  look at "other ingredients"....






These capsules are not halal. (gelatin). You have violated shariah all in the name of vanity. Allah is displeased. :infidel:


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 13, 2014)

I think it was, it's starting to get better after I dropped the adex. Going to wait a few more then run aromasin at 25mgs a day.

Lmao, I can't rep you!! I already saw that, I'm not worried about a gelatin cap. I asked Mike Arnold, he wrote an 18 page email telling me how sdmz was halal....

Worst case I'll have to break the caps open and snort the sdmz....praise be to Allah.


----------



## SFW (Aug 13, 2014)

Yes, i am familiar with Mike Arnolds' article on How to become jacked and still please Allah. Many people arent aware that Mike converted recently.
If i recall correctly from his article, snorting capsules is acceptable and will not evoke evil catabolic Jinns.


----------



## Dannie (Aug 13, 2014)

Gun Show! Gun Show! Gun Show!


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 13, 2014)

SFW said:


> Yes, i am familiar with Mike Arnolds' article on How to become jacked and still please Allah. Many people arent aware that Mike converted recently.
> If i recall correctly from his article, snorting capsules is acceptable and will not evoke evil catabolic Jinns.



Mike arnold is involved in the next Jihadist movement, he is a big name in the middle east right now. Don't be surprised when he takes over in Egypt. I hear he has a plan to end the Palestine/Israel fued. Jewbags and camels will join forces against the Russians. Its a crazy plan! Convert now or be defeated you jerked son of a bitch!!


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 13, 2014)

Dannie said:


> Gun Show! Gun Show! Gun Show!





















Boom, boom, boom, boom


----------



## SFW (Aug 14, 2014)

Your arms are very jerked. this pleases the Gods.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 14, 2014)

SFW said:


> Your arms are very jerked. this pleases the Gods.


Thank you sir!! Still can't rep you, I guess I have to neg some of these infidels....


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 14, 2014)

Back today

Felt strong and got a pretty intense pump, it has always been hard for me to get a good pump in my back especially lats but it seems every back session now the pump is getting stronger. If my lats grow on this cycle sdmz is king! They have always been a weak lagging part for me.

I'll weigh in the morning, I have been eating like a madman probably had 3000cals today lost track lol


----------



## SFW (Aug 14, 2014)

So is the joint pain finally gone? and Are you still at 1 cap a day?


----------



## s2h (Aug 14, 2014)

SFW said:


> Your arms are very jerked. this pleases the Gods.



there very hairy also


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 15, 2014)

SFW said:


> So is the joint pain finally gone? and Are you still at 1 cap a day?


Yea pretty much, I still get a little elbow pain. I'm wondering if the pain is gh related? I've been using these gh peps for a while now. 

I haven't used an AI all week.

Also, yes still 1 cap. I'm thinking Monday maybe up it to 2 caps??? Not sure yet, I'm slowly gaining weight. Seems like I'm up 3 clean pounds.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 15, 2014)

s2h said:


> there very hairy also


Yes they are, I only shave down to my elbow I leave the forearm down. I think it would look super funny if I shaved them since they are so hairy. I'll eventually do it though. I hated when I did my legs...


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 15, 2014)

Weighed in at 185.2lbs this morning.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 16, 2014)

Upped it to 2 caps this morning, been eating closer to 2700 to 3000cals the past few days.

Hoping to hit legs in a bit if the gym is back open.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Smashed legs tonight, got crazy back pumps doing stiff leg deads. Has to be the sdmz, 2 caps gave me some strong back pumps. I actually am still feeling them and its 3 in the morning. 

I went out with the wife clubbing afterwards, got pretty drunk, just devoured an Italian beef and some fries.  Feeling great, looking a bit bloated from the shit food but I need the cals.

About to watch a movie then probably sleep till 1 pm tomorrow lol

Today was a good day....


----------



## Soujerz (Aug 18, 2014)

Damn bro i've been away for a while you are looking great,  The diet is really on point how much weight have you lost? 

Is ramadon making it easier to diet?

Besides the DMZ3.0 are you running anything else currently?


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 18, 2014)

Weighed in at 189.6lbs this morning...I don't know if this scale is lying to me. I have been eating like a barbarian who just escaped the jungle.

Shoulders today:

Side lateral raises- 4 sets, 1 dropset
Dumbbell shoulder press- 3 sets, 1 dropset
Barbell Shrugs- 4 sets, 1 dropset
Upright rows- 4 sets, 1 dropset
Seated military press (smith machine)- 5 sets, 1 dropset
Front raises superset with side raises using 25lb plates- 3 sets

Got a great pump, getting a freakish look in the delts during workouts. Have slight back pumps, but the taurine is helping. Joints still aching slightly. I started back with aromasin, nips started looking a bit glossy.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 18, 2014)

Soujerz said:


> Damn bro i've been away for a while you are looking great,  The diet is really on point how much weight have you lost?
> 
> Is ramadon making it easier to diet?
> 
> Besides the DMZ3.0 are you running anything else currently?



I was as low as 176lbs during Ramadan. I am up to 185lbs clean. Goal is a recomp/clean bulk. Trying to gain some lbm while maintaining or improving on this bf.

Ramadan was been over for about 3 weeks now brother. I am running 500mgs of test, some gh peps, and started some clen today.


----------



## Soujerz (Aug 18, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> I was as low as 176lbs during Ramadan. I am up to 185lbs clean. Goal is a recomp/clean bulk. Trying to gain some lbm while maintaining or improving on this bf.
> 
> Ramadan was been over for about 3 weeks now brother. I am running 500mgs of test, some gh peps, and started some clen today.



Thats whats up man, keep killin it!  I am gonna start doing some research with Hex heard good things about it.  I also want to try out IGF-LR3 you ever research it?


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 18, 2014)

No haven't tried igf1 yet, I'm still making great progress on low doses of aas and the gh peps so I want to save experimenting with igf1 till a later time.

I am a believer in hex, been using it for a while now. Check out my thread on it here brother:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=201381


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 18, 2014)

Some pics I just took...


----------



## SFW (Aug 18, 2014)

Looking leaps and bounds better than where you started. But get some sun for Christs sake!


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 18, 2014)

Lol I actual have an ok tan right now, that first pic is under the weird bluish light in my hallway thats why I look whitish. I have to turn on lots of lights and try various angles the lighting at my place sucks when its night out, makes it hard to take a decent pic.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 19, 2014)

Was short on time today only had 30mins to train.

Mrs. Rambo had me do this thing called cardio...apparently theres this secret section of the gym where people do this...I almost got kicked out, I guess lifting the equipment is a no no...

Did 20 mins, got my heart rate as high as 172bpm


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 21, 2014)

Reporting late, yesterday decided to switch things up and do legs and biceps.

Dumbbell curls
Seated Calf raises
One arm db preacher curls
Leg extensions
Leg curls
Hammer strength preacher curls
Standing leg curls
Leg press (machine) superset with reverse grip barbell curls

Legs were smoked and shaking. I decided to stick to isloation movements because my back and body is aching, so I didn't want to do compounds like squats and deads.

Its crazy how even though I went into the gym feeling tired and weak, I smashed the weights like I was full of energy. Strength is definitely up, noticed it on curls and leg extensions. Went as high as 170lbs on the leg extensions, I used to do 130lbs max for sets. On one arm preacher curls did 45lb db like it was light weight but the high volume of reps got me, pump was strong!


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 21, 2014)

Hit some chest today. Focused on wide grip flat bench for a number of sets,  ranging in weight from 135 to 245 and back down. My outer and inner parts of my chest were aching. 

Then jumped on some incline db press for four clean sets, what was weird I kept the 70lbers since thats the highest they have at this shit hole gym, for all the sets but with each set I cranked out more reps. 6, 9, 13, and then a whopping 17!! Felt great. Burned out with a set of cable crossovers and then I had to go. 

Diet is up to 3000cals. Carbs 300g, protein 225g, and a 100g of fats. I lowered the protein a bit because I was feeling a bit sluggish trying to cram in 250g.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 21, 2014)

Todays total


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 23, 2014)

Back yesterday

Seated cable rows
Face pulls
Db bent over rows
Lat pulldowns wide grip
Side one arm pulldowns HS
Front pulldowns HS
Rows HS

I was beat at this point, I added at least 20lbs of weight to each workout.  I thought I was done, but Mrs. Rambo was done with cardio and wanted to train some back. I don't turn down workouts!

Lat pulldowns machine
Wide grip rows machine
Lat pulldowns narrow grip

Now I was really smoked. Lats were on fire. I can see some growth in them, they have always been a weak point. I am so pumped with the increased strength,  I was always so weak when it came to back training.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 23, 2014)

No gym and todays a cheat day so I'm bloated and relaxed full of carbs and fats...


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 24, 2014)

No gym today, ate 4000cals. Tomorrow will be back on diet and back on the gym.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 25, 2014)

Weighed in at 184.6lbs this morning. This may not look like much of an increase in weight but this is a recomp aka I've been dropping fat as well. I look more defined, more full, and see more separation. My midsection is a bit bloated from the extra intake but that should subside with consistency.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 25, 2014)

Comparison

July







Nowish


----------



## Soujerz (Aug 25, 2014)

Great job man,  arms look good, serratus are showing,  4 more weeks of strict dieting maybe add in some AM cardio if you have time with 2-4 cheat meals spread in there and you'll look wacky.


----------



## Soujerz (Aug 25, 2014)

Hey when you researched Hex how were you dosing it?   Right now i am testing  MWF   100 mcg Hex + 100mcg Mod Grf  x2,  Rest of the time i am testing GHRP-2 With mod GRF 200mcg + 100mcg  x3.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 25, 2014)

Soujerz said:


> Hey when you researched Hex how were you dosing it?   Right now i am testing  MWF   100 mcg Hex + 100mcg Mod Grf  x2,  Rest of the time i am testing GHRP-2 With mod GRF 200mcg + 100mcg  x3.


I used it everyday at 2-3x from 50-100mcgs. Usually am was 50mcgs and preworkout was 100mcgs, that was a typical day. Ipam prebed at 500mcgs. This combo felt the best to me. Ipam prebed was great.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 25, 2014)

Shoulders:

Warm up- Arnold press superset with side raises
Barbell seated shoulder press
Upright rows
Barbell shrugs
Seated military press- smith machine
Concentrated upright rows- smith machine
Shoulder press hammer strength machine

Felt strong. Kept weight heavy with lower reps again. Strength is up on pressing movements.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sorry guys been lacking on the updates. I counted I have 24 caps left. I'm thinking of dropping to 1 cap a day next week so I can run it longer and maybe lean out the last couple weeks.

My muscle bellies are really looking full at this point. I need to get a better camera and better pictures. I look and feel like an animal.

Yesterday was legs and today chest. I find myself jumping to the heavy weights right away and getting a crazy pump. I take short breaks between sets so this wears me out quick. When I relax for a min, I come back even stronger. Today I had a crippling pump in my chest after doing 5 sets of flat bench and jumping straight into incline. I took a nice 2 min breather and came back to smash the incline. I used the smith machine for this and really focused on the contractions, what a pump!! After that did two variations of crossovers and it was a wrap, chest is on fire. Post workout I ate probably almost 2000 cals in 2hrs. I'm like a machine, for sure I'm over 4000cals today. I lost count back a 2k lmao!!


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 28, 2014)

I've been having issues with acid reflux lately. I wake up and my stomach is raging. Tums makes it subside but it comes back as soon as the tums wear off.

Anything I can do to help this? Im guessing its from all the caps and food. Maybe I should be using some enzymes? Any input would be great!


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Milk or my go to is unsweetened almond milk


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 28, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> I've been having issues with acid reflux lately. I wake up and my stomach is raging. Tums makes it subside but it comes back as soon as the tums wear off.
> 
> Anything I can do to help this? Im guessing its from all the caps and food. Maybe I should be using some enzymes? Any input would be great!


Clen does that to me


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 28, 2014)

Yea calcium helps but it's only temporary. I've had it before the clen skinny. It just recently got worse. 

I bought some walgreens medicine for long term acid reflux issues. Have to run it 14 days straight, let's hope it helps.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 28, 2014)

No gym today had a long work day. I'm sure I had over 4k cals again. I got a freebie lunch ticket at work from a meeting....walking thru the cafeteria I decided to get the healthiest thing I can find Gyro w/ fries! Then a couple hours later, I ate my packed lunch.  Got home went and got some chinese food, crab ragoon, general tso chicken, pepper steak, and fried rice. Call it a cheat day, I DON'T FUCK AROUND!!

Took these pics right after I finished slamming the chinese food.


----------



## Airbornejonny18b (Aug 28, 2014)

second to last pic is fucking beast mode bro!!! u should put that up as ur avitar in my opinion. vascularity is amazing brother.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks brother!!


----------



## Airbornejonny18b (Aug 28, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Thanks brother!!



of course man!!!! u needa train for a comp. u have the right height to do bb.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 29, 2014)

Looking good Rambo, must be the change in GEARZ


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 29, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Looking good Rambo, must be the change in GEARZ


----------



## Soujerz (Aug 29, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> I've been having issues with acid reflux lately. I wake up and my stomach is raging. Tums makes it subside but it comes back as soon as the tums wear off.
> 
> Anything I can do to help this? Im guessing its from all the caps and food. Maybe I should be using some enzymes? Any input would be great!




try 1-2 tsp of apple cider vinegar mixed in like 6-8 oz of water, tastes bad but helps when i have indigestion.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 29, 2014)

I felt sick today, woke up and throat was killing me. Could barely swallow! Fuck took 6mgs of vitamin C, my two caps of sdmz, and skipped my morning shake.

At work I ate my protein bar and had 3 cups of nice hot coffee...by lunch I felt good but not 100%. Breathing was hard, not good.

After work I ate some shit food at my dads place. Went to the gym and hit back, even though I was throwing around decent weight and sweating hard it was hard to catch a good breathe. I had to cut some sets short.

Hammer strength front pull downs, one arm at a time 4 sets
Bent over dumbbell rows 4 sets
Hammer strength wide grip rows, one arm at a time 3 sets
Narrow grip lat pulldowns 6 sets

I found that narrow grip lat pull downs really pumps my lats, so I have been incorporating them versus wide grip. 

45mins not the best workout but for feeling like shit, it was a decent pump.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 30, 2014)

Woke up feeling shitty again.

187.2lbs this morning.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 30, 2014)

Legs today

Still felt sick, throat hurting hard to swallow, shortness of breathe, and an overall dehydrated feeling.

Didn't stop me,  matter a fact I hit a new PR. Thats fucking right a PR!! Ever since I had a bad car accident a few years ago I was never able to squat much. I have been working at getting back into squatting over the past year. I was stuck at a max working weight of 225lbs for a while now, with sometimes not being able to even do that.  Well today I hit 275lbs for 5 reps. Man did I feel like a king. I focused on compound movements today:

Squats
Front squats
Stiff leg deads
Leg press
Smith machine squats

I like doing Smith machine squats because I can move my feet front or back and focus on either my hams or quads as I want.


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Shoulders today, focus on delts.

So I watched a video of Juan Morel hitting shoulders a few weeks out from this years Olympia yesterday. I decided I'd incorporate part of his shoulder workout into mine 

Side laterals superset with rear delts 3 sets

Then I took over the smith machine:

Military press 4 sets + dropset
Behind the neck press 4 sets + dropset
Shrugs 4 sets + dropset

I would throw in the occasional set of side laterals between all these sets and I ended with one last superset of side laterals with rear delts.

My delts were and still are aching. It was hard to sit in the car and lift my arms, now thats what the fuck I'm talking about!!!

Call it delt destruction....


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Some pics, excuse the bluish light from my hallway lol


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Sep 3, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> The kind gentlemen at IML sent me a bottle of of SuperDMZ 3.0 to test out. I want to thank IML and specifically spinyvegeta for this opportunity. I have been wanting to try this product for a while now. I received the package today, if all goes well I will start administration this Monday. Still contemplating if I should start with only 1 pill ed for week 1 or go into 2 pills from the get go. I would be taking them 1 in the am and the next 8 to 10hrs later.
> 
> Hoping for an awesome run. I'll post stats and starting pics on Monday when I start.
> 
> Td pic!


so what is this for,i have seen some thing like it,but did not read it!


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Sep 3, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Shoulders today, focus on delts.
> 
> So I watched a video of Juan Morel hitting shoulders a few weeks out from this years Olympia yesterday. I decided I'd incorporate part of his shoulder workout into mine
> 
> ...


Oh ya SS DS and loads of side lats to failure work delts the best IMO.


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Sep 3, 2014)

soujerz said:


> try 1-2 tsp of apple cider vinegar mixed in like 6-8 oz of water, tastes bad but helps when i have indigestion.


ditto!!!


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 3, 2014)

mnmsnowbeast said:


> so what is this for,i have seen some thing like it,but did not read it!



Its the strongest designer steroid on the market. This blows dbol and other orals out of the water. No bloat, no conversion to estro, just lean hard gains. Strength went up nicely too.

I wouldn't promote anything unless I've used it with success. This cycle is almost over and I feel like the fun js only beginning, everyday I feel bigger and harder. Just had a friend who won't use AAS buy the whole stack with the labor day code I forwarded him since this stuff is an oral and legal he was willing to give it a shot!

 http://www.ironmaglabs.com/product-list/super-dmz-rx-3/ 



mnmsnowbeast said:


> Oh ya SS DS and loads of side lats to failure work delts the best IMO.



Oh yea brother. The delts were beat till it hurt and I loved every minute of it.


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 5, 2014)

Have 6 more caps left  

This run has been great. Weighed in at 193.8lbs this morning. I'm up 10lbs since I started and I feel like its solid.

Yesterday I hit legs, I'm really seeing strength and increased recovery in them, this was the second time hitting them this week.

The day before I pumped up the guns, got a strong pump in triceps which is usually hard for me. And biceps are monsters as usual so no complaints there lol

I am carrying a little bloat, I'll try and shed that off in the next few days which should be easy for me.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 5, 2014)

Looking good rambo!!


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 8, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Looking good rambo!!


Thanks brother!


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 8, 2014)

So today was it, the last 2 caps were taken this morning.

Weight....196.6lbs....starting this cycle I was 182.8lbs, mid July I was 176.6lbs. That's 13.8lbs this cycle and 20lbs since  mid July. Bf% appears to still be the around the same, I suspect a couple pounds of water weight put on so that's at least a solid 10lbs!!! For someone who has been lifting close to 10 years now a solid 10lbs is big in my opinion in this short time frame. I can see someone with less experience easily putting on double that. 

Hit chest today, exhausted the crap out of it with 4 sets of pec deck. Jumped to bench press and hit a good 6 sets. Chest was full of lactic acid at this point. Smith machine incline press to really focus on those pecs, another 5 sets. Ended off with 5 sets of incline machine press. I was exhausted, wife did the workout with me and she was beat as well...made me painfully drive her car home...lol

Took some final pics a bit ago. 


















From comparing pics I believe I may actually be leaner, problem is my lower midsection likes to hold bloat and fat which always makes me feel fatter. All in all a 14lb increase and my waist has not budged in size, my pants size doesn't lie.


----------

